# Win a Canon EOS 550D + 18-55mm Lens



## rwassell (Feb 8, 2012)

[FONT=verdana, geneva, lucida, 'lucida grande', arial, helvetica, sans-serif]Hi All,

[/FONT]The Canon Webstore is running a competition to win a brand new Canon EOS 550D Digital SLR Camera, complete with 18-55mm lens.


Canon Webstore - Approved Nationwide Canon Dealers 


It is a nationwide group of approved Canon dealers specialising in just Canon products. 


Nice opportunity for an upgrade to those who have either put it off or can't afford to.


Rob


----------



## Lehas (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks mate!


----------

